# Orifices closing up??



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had dairy goats for the last three years. But I'm having issues I haven't encountered before. One of our does is so hard to milk this season! She kidded about 4 months ago & her kids are now both gone so I'm milking her for us. She has a beautiful udder & large teats, but the orifices of the teats seem to be TINY or maybe closing up? Last milking season, I don't remember having any trouble milking her, but this season, I can't even START to milk her without squeezing & massaging the tip of her teats to open up the orifice. Even after doing that, sometimes I will squeeze & the milk won't come out, so I have to massage some more.

When I finally do get her going, of course, it takes a long time to milk her out because the milk is squirting out the tiny orifices. I'm getting about half a quart and hoping to increase her supply. We're also dealing with parasites, which I'm treating naturally with essential oils, pumpkin seeds & LOH herbal formula. She's improving. 

I'm wanting to know if there anything that can be done about her tiny orifices? Does anyone have any experience with orifices closing up or getting smaller? Is it possible her teats are inflamed inside, making the orifices smaller? Would it help to just let her dry up for this season? Are there any natural things I can do to help? I have access to many essential oils & some herbs.

Thanks in advance! I appreciate the wisdom & experience I find on this forum! Y'all are awesome!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the goat tested negative for CAE, CL, and Johnes Disease? I can't recall which, but I know some of these can cause a perpetually hardened or congested udder. There are certainly other possibility so don't jump to any of these bad conclusions yet - I just wanted to check if she has been tested!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

I have not tested for these yet. Are there any other symptoms? I haven't noticed anything else, I don't think.... :sigh:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All three diseases have different time lines and symptoms. I'm hoping someone with more dairy experience can jump in here with other possible causes!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Mastitis or congested udder comes to mind. Congested udders are a pain to deal with, hardness, lots of massage and milking to work it out. I have noticed when I leave a kid on the mom the udders just seem hard and irritated, after I take them off and milk twice a day they almost always loosen up again. Just my limited experience.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Agree with lovinglife, mastitis comes to my mind as well. Do you have a CMT mastitis test? 
If not put about 3-4 tablespoons of milk into a clean dish, and a good squirt of liquid dish soap. Mix it around well, swirl it in the dish. If it gets thick like thick mucus snot and you can pinch it and can lift it up, that's mastitis. But if it doesn't turn into snot, I'm thinking you have a congestion issue.
And you can't put too much soap in it. If it's completely fine, it will not turn into snot consistency no matter how much soap you add, but if you put too little in, it won't react enough for you to tell.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, the sphincter muscles in the teats can get smaller, usually caused by inflammation (kids nursing, injuries, infection etc). You can get the sterile, disposable plastic cannulas (spelling) and insert them into the teat to help stretch the sphincter muscles, but that is no guarantee it will work.

With dairy cattle they have this stainless steel instrument that they insert into the teat canal and then quickly pull out. It has a tiny knife/scalpel on the end that cuts the scar tissue to open up the teat ends. I can't imagine ever using one of those on a cow, let alone a goat.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow! I can't imagine using one of those instruments. Ouch! 

I don't have a CMT mastitis test, but I'll try what you suggested in the morning & see if that might be the issue. 

The kids are no longer in her. And I've been milking her once a day without the kids on her for about a couple of weeks. 

Thank you so for your help & suggestions.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Another possibility is milk stones. A stone in the teat can reduce or even completely block the milk flow. However, they are relatively easy to treat. If she a has stones (or stones) you will most likely be able to feel them after she's mostly milked out - especially if she has larger teats. Massaging the tip of the teat can move the stone enough to get some milk out. Then the pesky stone will pop back down and block the teat again. You mentioned having to squeeze and massage the tip of her teat - which is exactly what you'd have to do if a stone was blocking the orifice...

If you suspect stones, let me know and I'll coach you through it. I've had 2 goats with stones this year!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks. I'll try to take a close look (feel) in the morning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be at a funeral all afternoon, but I'll try to remember to check back this evening...


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I am following this! We had the same problem last year with our one milker that was milked twice a day. She was tested and no mastitis. It was so much work and wrestling with her trying to massage was a joke so I ended up selling her. I hope to learn more from you  good luck and please give me updates on your success. 

Now I am wondering if there was scar tissue that I could have worked with a vet to open her up for me??


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you figured anything out with her?


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry! Forgot to report! I tried the dish soap in the milk, but it didn't thicken up, so I'm guessing no mastitis.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

I've gotten her from about 7-8 oz to about 10-12 oz. But every morning, I've got to massage the tip of the teats to open them up or I can't get any out.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Once the teat opens does it stay opened for the rest of that milking?


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes. Once I get her going, it's not a problem.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Happeesupermom said:


> Yes. Once I get her going, it's not a problem.


That probably rules out milk stones. I hope you find a solution soon!!!!!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

I'm following, too, in case this happens to my girls in the future! Good luck!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, one thing I've found that's been helping SOME, is when I roll the tip of her teat between my fingers, if I can get a drop of milk out, I use that to rub it into the orifice opening as I continue to roll in between my fingers. This seems to help get it open just a little bit more. This helps the milk stream to be a little bigger, making the milking process a little easier. 

Thanks for the help & advice. I'll update if I learn anything more.


----------

